# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  rangkuman dari forum

## mrbunta

usullllllll para moderator.
bagaimana kalau dari topic topic yang sudah ada di rangkum menjadi satu artikel
jadi  newbie bisa baca baca itu tanpa kesulitan mencari cari di dalem nya.
Contoh untuk konstruksi kolam di buatkan 1 artikel
pakan di buatkan 1 artikel
pengobatan dibuatkan 1 artikel

----------


## edwin

> usullllllll para moderator.
> bagaimana kalau dari topic topic yang sudah ada di rangkum menjadi satu artikel
> jadi  newbie bisa baca baca itu tanpa kesulitan mencari cari di dalem nya.
> Contoh untuk konstruksi kolam di buatkan 1 artikel
> pakan di buatkan 1 artikel
> pengobatan dibuatkan 1 artikel


setuju.....!! ayo om submod, kasih contoh 1 artikel dulu......terserah mau pilih yang mana....hehehe

----------


## dickytob

ditunggu om bunta  ::

----------


## troy

iya om bunta...kasih contoh satu dulu donk....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. om robby iwan aja

----------


## edwin

Para moderator kan tmsk sub moderator ya jah?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Para moderator kan tmsk sub moderator ya jah?


gak termasuk yooooooooo
sub mod itu cuman ngurusi kota  tok   ::

----------


## iLham aBuY

Setuju ..
apalagi tentang tata cara pembuatan kolam ..
itu banyak yang tanyain dan minta di bantu ...
hhahahaha

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
syukur deh,
gw kagak termasuk
wakakkakaka..................

----------


## e-koi

> syukur deh,
> gw kagak termasuk
> wakakkakaka..................


 eit eit tunggu dulu! Justru anda yang menjadi salah satu perangkum tersebut. Bgmana rekan2? Yang pro om vic, silakan tunjuk jari!

----------


## koruakisoda

om tancumin harga rata2 media filter juga yah om!!  ::  (biar gampang dikira2in) hehe  ::  
oh yah sama alat2 kolam sepertii venturi,dll dan bandingannya ,di rangkum yah om tq

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
>     
> syukur deh,
> gw kagak termasuk
> wakakkakaka..................
> 
> 
>  eit eit tunggu dulu! Justru anda yang menjadi salah satu perangkum tersebut. Bgmana rekan2? Yang pro om vic, silakan tunjuk jari!


provokator nich   ::   ::

----------


## abahnasr

hayo om gajah.. jangan malu-malu buat artikel... ntar kerja sama ama om william biar dicetak...   ::

----------


## hartono_88

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> Para moderator kan tmsk sub moderator ya jah?   
> 
> 
> gak termasuk yooooooooo
> sub mod itu cuman ngurusi kota  tok


masa si??yg itu itu gak urus????

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   rasain lu jah

----------


## victor

> rasain lu jah


  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> hayo om gajah.. jangan malu-malu buat artikel... ntar kerja sama ama om william biar dicetak...


wadoh. kalau aku yg buat artikel. bisa jadi kolam bebek. hahahahahahaha

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> ...


lah kotanya sepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## koinia

Makanya Om Bun.... kalau buang kentut harus diurus sampai selesai, jangan cuma mau buang aja tapi baunya nggak mau ikutan ngurus.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrbunta

> Makanya Om Bun.... kalau buang kentut harus diurus sampai selesai, jangan cuma mau buang aja tapi baunya nggak mau ikutan ngurus.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wuahhhhhhhhhhh ada editor kita datang. ayo om koinia di buat artikel kolam nya yg hi-tech itu

----------


## edwin

menurut saya sih.... sebagai calon moderator harus bagi2 ilmunya di forum... ayo donk om vic...hehehe.... 
tp om vic baru jadi camod aja udah sumbang bbrp ilmu loh....spt cara posting gambar di forum dgn gambar2 yang memudahkan org bljr posting gambar.

sebagai sub moderator, musti nih... ayo donk om bunta, om helnik, om kodok, om tenonx dll (kalo ada yang blm disebut namanya) sumbang ilmu disini yang berisi rangkuman ataupun punya pengetahuan apapun buat kita belajar disini....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

usull yg laen nih.
bagaimana kalau kita buat thread yang baru. 
tapi isinya design kolam ,size, gambar kolam. beserta media nya
punya kita sendiri sendiri aja

----------


## Pauran

Buat para moderator selamat merangkum     ::   ::   ::

----------


## nuroso

1000 %  setuju banget...... newbie kayak gw kalo dikit2 nanya... padahal topik tsb pernah diulas 2 bulan yg lalu... kan jadi malu2 in.....  ::

----------


## victor

wah om gajah banyak penggemarnya nich   ::   :P

----------


## mrbunta

> wah om gajah banyak penggemarnya nich    :P


ayo om vic. buat gambar kolam nya om victor dulu aja

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> wah om gajah banyak penggemarnya nich    :P
> 
> 
> ayo om vic. buat gambar kolam nya om victor dulu aja


wah, om gajah. kalo om vic buat gambar kolamnya, bisa 50 halaman nih... secara kolamnya buanyuakkkk   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


rangkuman thread koq jadi rangkuman kolam tho?

----------


## mrbunta

wes tak buatkan thread baru. kumpulan kolam.
yg punya kolam tolong di posting di situ gambar nya

----------


## victor

> usullllllll para moderator.
> bagaimana kalau dari topic topic yang sudah ada di rangkum menjadi satu artikel
> jadi  newbie bisa baca baca itu tanpa kesulitan mencari cari di dalem nya.
> Contoh untuk konstruksi kolam di buatkan 1 artikel
> pakan di buatkan 1 artikel
> pengobatan dibuatkan 1 artikel


aku malah suka yang ini om bunta   ::   ::   :P  :P

----------


## meonz

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> usullllllll para moderator.
> bagaimana kalau dari topic topic yang sudah ada di rangkum menjadi satu artikel
> jadi  newbie bisa baca baca itu tanpa kesulitan mencari cari di dalem nya.
> Contoh untuk konstruksi kolam di buatkan 1 artikel
> pakan di buatkan 1 artikel
> pengobatan dibuatkan 1 artikel
> 
> ...


newbie kaya saya menunggu karya Om bunta dan om Victor  ::

----------


## showa

Mr. Gajah jgn sampai pamor anda turun hanya karena tdk mau membuat kliping kliping tadi menjadi sebuah buku yg bagus.

dgn keahlian om sepertinya akan menjadi sesuatu yg lebih berarti utk kita semua.
hasil karya om segera kami tunggu, dan akan kami laporkan langsung ke dewan komisaris Pak Karom.

siapa tau hasil karya om Gajah bisa membuat Pak Karom cepat sembuh.

jika lupa .......tolong kawan kawan kois dimana saja diingatkan om Gajah............sudah jadi atau belum bukunya........terus serukan................, dimana saja kapan saja ketemu om Gajah tanyakan ya..............jgn sampai lupa.

sebelum obrol dgn om Gajah mulai hari ini tgl 22/9-2009 ada gerakkan tanya om Gajah..."gimana bukunya, sudah jadi belum"
.......................

inga inga jgn sampai lupa ya tanya Om Gajah..........."Gimana bukunya, sudah jadi belum "......................

----------


## mrbunta

> Mr. Gajah jgn sampai pamor anda turun hanya karena tdk mau membuat kliping kliping tadi menjadi sebuah buku yg bagus.
> 
> dgn keahlian om sepertinya akan menjadi sesuatu yg lebih berarti utk kita semua.
> hasil karya om segera kami tunggu, dan akan kami laporkan langsung ke dewan komisaris Pak Karom.
> 
> siapa tau hasil karya om Gajah bisa membuat Pak Karom cepat sembuh.
> 
> jika lupa .......tolong kawan kawan kois dimana saja diingatkan om Gajah............sudah jadi atau belum bukunya........terus serukan................, dimana saja kapan saja ketemu om Gajah tanyakan ya..............jgn sampai lupa.
> 
> ...


wkwkwkwkwkwk
pinter e lek muji
ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pak deee

----------


## wahyu

> usullllllll para moderator.
> bagaimana kalau dari topic topic yang sudah ada di rangkum menjadi satu artikel
> jadi  newbie bisa baca baca itu tanpa kesulitan mencari cari di dalem nya.
> Contoh untuk konstruksi kolam di buatkan 1 artikel
> pakan di buatkan 1 artikel
> pengobatan dibuatkan 1 artikel



iya om gajah....ide bagus... gimana kalo dicetak jadi buku sekalian...kira2 kita cetak 2000 exp buat awal2....dan bisa dibuat edisi biar isi bisa berlanjut.....mengikuti perkembangan....soalnya ilmu koi kan berkembang terus....
gimana temen2....prospekkah....???.....

----------


## edwin

"Gimana bukunya, udah jadi belom?"  :P

----------


## ibnuyahya

ikutan setuju ajah   ::

----------


## showa

gimana om Gajah bukunya sudah jadi belum .........?



hahahahaha

piye ini gajah satu ini ko lari lari ya......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gimana om Gajah bukunya sudah jadi belum .........?
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> piye ini gajah satu ini ko lari lari ya......


sudah jadiiiiiiiiiiiii
udah di rangkum oleh teman teman sendiri  ::

----------


## rvidella

ditembak loeeeeeeeeee


dalam catur: skak ... apakah skak mat? iskakkkkkkk





> Mr. Gajah jgn sampai pamor anda turun hanya karena tdk mau membuat kliping kliping tadi menjadi sebuah buku yg bagus.
> 
> dgn keahlian om sepertinya akan menjadi sesuatu yg lebih berarti utk kita semua.
> hasil karya om segera kami tunggu, dan akan kami laporkan langsung ke dewan komisaris Pak Karom.
> 
> siapa tau hasil karya om Gajah bisa membuat Pak Karom cepat sembuh.
> 
> jika lupa .......tolong kawan kawan kois dimana saja diingatkan om Gajah............sudah jadi atau belum bukunya........terus serukan................, dimana saja kapan saja ketemu om Gajah tanyakan ya..............jgn sampai lupa.
> 
> ...

----------

